# what do you think this garage/add-on will cost



## domanicapital (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm looking at adding on 2 car carage (20x18) and a 14x20 addition to a fixer upper. See the attached photo. Just wondering what some rough estimates are for this project (your best guess with the rough drawing)

1. The concrete work (new driveway, and new slab for the garage and addition).

2. Digging up and hauling away the existing 20'x55' driveway

3. Framing the walls (14' of the addition is already an existing wall)

4. Cutting a door out of the existing brick wall)

5. Roofing (3/12 pitch, nothing fancy)

6. Trusses (3/12 pitch)

7. Putting stucco on the exterior of the whole thing. 

8. Having someone draw up the plans with engineering so I can get a permit

9. Drywalling the inside of both the garage and the addition.

I figure that a 16x7 garage door including opener and installation from the local home improvement stores is $1200


Thanks


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Well, in rural Arkansas it could cost $30,000. In Southern California it could cost $600,000. Is that a good enough range for you to work with? Since you haven't said where you are, I can't refine the range any closer.

BTW- Wouldn't it have been smarter to figure out the potential cost of this addition prior to buying the house? What if the cost isn't worth the resale increase?

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hope you have 2 Mini Coopers.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

*Domanic....*

Last time I checked this was CONTRACTORTALK.com

Not FREEESTIMATES.com.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

If you indeed really do specs homes as per your profile, you should have a list of exactly what each aspect will run you for your area.

Other than that Bob's got ya covered in the pricing spectrum.

FWIW, that is just an attached shed. By the time you lose interior space with concrete wall thickness at base all the way around perimeter, your not going to have much spcae left over for any vehicle other than a small to mid size sedan-and even that will be tight front to back.

I would check with building office and see if you could get a variance on the easment and try to go at least another 2-4' deeper.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with the above, and why would anyone have a garage with a depth of 17-8"? What do you mean with roofing 3/12 and then trusses-3/12? Engineered drawings? Last time I checked, usually an architect does the drawings if a municipality requires them. A stamped engineer is way more expensive. From your drawing (which would suffice for permits providing you buy trusses which are engineered already) it would appear the house is but 40 feet long? How are you planning to attach it? If the trusses run on the 18' span, then you have an interesting connection to the main house...hmmmmm...nah, that couldn't be...you are going to step the gable.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Bob is correct in stating that in SoCal that would be at least $500k. An engineer is REQUIRED for that sort of structural change. The plans/permits/engineer stage alone will run you $10k. I don't know where you are, but at least 1/2 mil just off the top of my head


----------

